
Free hyperlocal IP-database - rhedberg
http://www.glimr.io/api
======
soneil
I'm curious why things like this use 8.8.8.8 as an example. It's a horrible
example. Because it's anycasted, the result will be almost always wrong. Eg,
this page puts it in Sweden. For me, it's in Dublin.

------
Gys
hyperlocal = city level ?

The example json shows a three digits fraction. So how precise is the geo
location ?

~~~
rhedberg
For 90% of the traffic the IP is mapped to an exact long/lat so a response for
our office would be -
Latitude":59.32556915283203,"Longitude":18.068561553955078 or geohash -
u6sc7pvh

~~~
ktsmith
Looks like it's over quota and the sign up process wasn't finishing
successfully. Tried to check it out but can't.

